# Legal/Sharing Directv with neighbor question



## AcidburnLK (Oct 16, 2006)

Does anybody know if it is legal/acceptable to share directv services with neighbors? Here's the situation....

I just moved in next door in a town house with some really good friends of mine. They have Directv and I have nothing yet. They have a couple of empty slots on their multiswitch. Would it be legal/acceptable to buy 2 receivers, pay the $5.00 monthly charge on them, and use them at my house, while I split the bill with my friend?

I seem to think it is not allowed, but Directv does make an extra amount of money on the receivers, so its not like I would be hacking or doing anything really illegal here.


----------



## cybrsurfer (Sep 17, 2006)

AcidburnLK said:


> Does anybody know if it is legal/acceptable to share directv services with neighbors? Here's the situation....
> 
> I just moved in next door in a town house with some really good friends of mine. They have Directv and I have nothing yet. They have a couple of empty slots on their multiswitch. Would it be legal/acceptable to buy 2 receivers, pay the $5.00 monthly charge on them, and use them at my house, while I split the bill with my friend?
> 
> I seem to think it is not allowed, but Directv does make an extra amount of money on the receivers, so its not like I would be hacking or doing anything really illegal here.


It would not be allowed by DirecTV to share your account and get extra receivers with your neighbors. Since they are not living in your house, they need to get an account of their own.:nono2:


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

It is against DirecTV's User policy to do what you are asking.

I have to serach and find the exact working, but since it is a different "household", then it viloates the mirroring section of the policy.

Now, you can certainly use the dish and multiswitch, but you can not legally pay just the mirroring fees.


----------



## Bobman (Jan 3, 2006)

AcidburnLK said:


> while I split the bill with my friend?


I know people in a duplex house that do that. Not sure but maybe that is wrong too but they are all under the same roof in the same house. If the receivers are not connected to a phone line no one knows any different.

Of course I would never recommend theft of service.


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

Bobman said:


> I know people in a duplex house that do that. Maybe that is wrong too but they just dont connect the receivers to a phone line so no one knows any different.


Yes, it's against DirecTV's policy.


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

DirecTV's Customer Service Agreement can be found here ....
http://directv.com/DTVAPP/global/contentPage.jsp?assetId=P400042


----------

